
Search Google from different locations? - jayjay1010
if searching on google .com from the USA and you want to see the results that a person in the UK would see by also search Google .com what parameters could be added to tell Google you want to see the results that someone the UK would see?
======
Nadya
From what I remember, if you use the location-specific ccTLD domain you'll get
results from that region.

So in this case, make sure you are signed out of Google and search from
google.co.uk

E:

A quick test of "local dog places" gives me places in the U.K, so it appears
my memory serves me well.

------
jayjay1010
I cant use a proxy but or use the .co.uk tld, i have to use the com and it has
to be controlled via the parameters added to the url? any more ideas?

------
vmorgulis
In the settings you change the current language or you can try with Tor or a
VPN.

